

SpaceX Pad Abort Test - lelf
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_FXVjf46T8

======
greglindahl
Discussion from 7 hours ago,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9498608](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9498608)

------
luismarques
I've done this exact test in Kerbal Space Program, except that I put the
parachutes symmetrically. Also, the parachutes deploy at 500 meters by
default. Looking at this and seeing the exact same behaviour makes the game
feel really natural. Like if this was just an offline rendering of my in-game
launch :-)

------
watmough
Fantastic, though I'd be interested to know what the G-loads were during the
small tumble after separation.

------
spydum
crazy how quickly that little thing moves. wonder if it was intended to be so
close to shore?

~~~
JshWright
Comparing the details shared in the briefing with this tweet:
[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/596053122587365376](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/596053122587365376)

They were a few hundred meters short of the predicted maximum altitude, and
about a kilometer short of the predicted lateral distance.

